# Making custom windows media player skins.



## digitalpbk (Apr 30, 2007)

This tutorial briefs you on how you can make your own windows media player skin...


*digitalpbk.blogspot.com/2006/12/how-to-make-windows-media-player-skins.html


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 30, 2007)

thnx , gud tutorial , keep up the good work


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 30, 2007)

If the whole Tut was posted along with the Link it would have been more appreciated!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 2, 2007)

i am not able to add the skin to the player


----------

